# Painting Rocks



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I started painting river rocks this summer. I use acrylic paints and seal them with clear acrylic sealer. That way they can be put outside in the gardens.





































They make "cheap" Christmas gifts.

Don


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome! I started painting this past summer as well, but have been painting on things like saw blades, shovels, milk cans...things lying around the farm..


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That cat is cute!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

You do an awesome job. I've seen a few rock paintings that I really like. I stick with something smaller, chicken eggs.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They're GREAT! :goodjob:

I could see those used all along a path..each with a cool flower, or an uplifting statement. oooOOO..cats curled up under the birdfeeder...or rabbitrock sitting under a leafy plant...


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I really really like those.


----------

